# Can you laugh TOO much on 2ww?



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

My auntie's just been round and she ALWAYS has me in stitches. I laughed so much for about an hour that I cried, my whole body was giggling. As soon as she left DH said he was worried as I'd laughed so much. I was completely panic stricken - so here I am writing to you. Since she left my womb aches a lot more and some cm has appeared. Could I have done some damage and ruined my chances   . I thought it was good to laugh but now DH has worried me.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Lily

I went to watch Jimmy Carr last Saturday 4dpt and laughed all night till I cried.  I got a   this morning.

Please try not to worry too much, Hope this helps.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lily 

Laughter is good for the soul...and I'd say its pretty good for the embies too 
























Those little beans are snug and tight so really don't think that you laughing could have done any damage !!

Wishing you loads of luck

    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Lily

When having ET last Thursday, consultant made me laugh as he was about to release my embies (DP queried why one brighter than the other on scan and cons said '1 boy and 1 girl is why!) and I said 'don't make me laugh at the crucial moment!'

Cons said 'don't worry, recent research says fertility patients who laugh have better results'.

Keep on laughing and loving, hun, as this treatment is stressful enough.  Good luck.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Widgey ~ Jimmy Carr is hilarious  He obviously did you good....congratulations 

Lily and Geegee ~ here's the link to the 2ww thread....you're very welcome to come join the others chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72758.msg980760#msg980760

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I am sure there was something in the news about laughing and success.  Apparently some clinics were considering bringing in clowns at ET?!  

I am going to find a good comedy/stand up to watch after my ET this time.

Good luck 

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laughing is very good for you. That consultant of yours geegee seems very funny. I too would have laughed !
When you laugh you release endomorphines which is good for you, good against pain and definetely good for your little embies. 
Maybe your aunt should stay with you the entire 2ww?
Future Mummy


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I think I could do with my auntie today. From feeling so good yesterday, I'm so low today.   AF was due today. I woke up at 5am with lots of pain and was sure there was to be blood, but none. I'm worried that it's only the pessaries keeping it from flowing. Clinic don't want to test until 16 days post transfer, another 7 days! I'm feeling weird and sad cos I don't want to eat, but I'll feel more sad if I don't. I just feel so full as soon as I eat but I don't even fancy anything. Went to a concert last night and had to sit with my trousers undone. Also felt like I'd just got off the waltzers.

I've certainly got the 2ww blues, probably because I'd like to think it has worked but a) I daren't and b) I worry it's just the pessaries making me feel so spaced out. I just fell asleep, trying to read. I've never slept during the day since I was 6 mths old. 

Good luck to you all.      
Love Lily.


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

There was a study done recently that brought in clowns to make women laugh who had recently done ivf - they found a marked increased in bfp's with women who laughed in their 2WW - i was told this and made myself watch old comedy's on tv during the two ww and it seemed to work .... so carry on laughing !!!

I'll try and find the reference for this research and post it here when i do.

Good luck LIly and dont worry at all - i purposely made myself laugh!


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

ha ha ha ha hello Lily - laughter has got to be good for you. When I went for my embryo transfer my DH kept telling me jokes and I couldn't stop giggling! he kept making comments about my attractive hospital gown and lack of under garments and continued to comment about the stirrups when we were in theatre. He's been great support - anyone who can make you laugh is good to be around at a time like this chuck - so keep on chuckling!!!


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Lilly,

I know exactly what you mean about being worried about laughing. After my ET, and all the oceans of tears that I had poured out up to that point, I then had 2 days of constantly getting the attack of the giggles!! I had to hold my poor bloated belly as it hurt so much but it was also such a release. I often was laughing in a heap on the floor and then was in tears as it hurt so much!!! My poor hubby didnt know if he was coming or going as I was so varied!! I still swear its good for the soul, and therefore any embies, to laugh and to feel happy.

I went to see Russell Brand (phwoar!!) just before my Ec and it was awesome, I wish I could invite him over for a cuppa to keep me going through the rest of my 2ww!! 

Sorry that you are unable to eat and feeling so low, try going for a walk in the gorgeous sunshine, but wrap up warm as its a bit nippy!!

Much love and hope, Tinx xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Lily... Keep laughin hun! Honestly i did nothing but laugh through most of my last 2ww, i think its a great thing mainly because it shows your not getting yourself stressed out.  I got a BFP also, was so much more relaxed through the 2ww this time, and people making me laugh certainly hepled me through it!
Think future mummy is right, get your aunt round for 2weeks! Good luck hunny. X


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ps... i also got what i thought was af type cramps the last 4-5 days of my 2ww, turns out it was my womb stretching, so _try_ not to worry!
Ceri x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks ladies,
I rang my auntie just to have a laugh again, following your advice! Have been trying to smile as much as possible! Have only now been worried about pains when I need to wee, started today. It's like too much pressure down there and when I need to go (not even urgently) I can hardly walk. Then I'm ok once I've been. I don't think I have an infection as I'm drinking 4 litres water a day. No doubt will sort itself out.

Love Lily and good luck to everyone.


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Lily
Also heard that laughter was good for you (although find it hard to do myself) my friend read the same article about bringing in the clowns.  Try not to think too much about your symptoms although I know its hard and I do and I think all yours sound very positive to me just try and relax and laugh at same time!
Good luck - keep us posted.
TAke care
Susie


----------

